# Hidden Hardware Joint Options: Table and Bedframes



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

Building a new master bedroom set is on the list of projects for 2018-2019. 

I’m absolutely impressed with the new Festool Surface connectors. It doesn’t make you feel so bad for blowing $2000 on a Domino XL. I was very impressed with the whole design.

My parents have the old style Franklin Bolt (bed bolt design on their bed. I find it takes away from the cosmetic having little beads sticking out the back to cover the bolts. 

I’ve been evaluating different hidden hardware alternative that would preserve the natural beauty of the bed. 

I love the simple elegant solution Festool has come up with the make hidden joints look good. 

I looked at Rockler’s solution too. It doesn’t look as strong as Festool’s surface connectors solution. 

The Rockler bed connectors are look cheap and cumbersome to install. You could build 50 beds with the Domino in the same time it would take you to route and fine tune the Rockler heavy duty bed brackets. 

Festool surface connectors






What do you guys think of the newer hidden hardware options for jointing bed rails with headboards?

...or do you still prefer the old school Bed Bolt “Franken’ Bed” approach to bed rail post assembly? 

Rocker Bed Frame Fasteners


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well wow , is that ever interesting. I was going to buy a domino joiner from Fe$tool anyways , so this just makes it all that easier to swallow .
I could see these connectors working in all sorts of situations. I wanted to build a computer desk , and these would work well imo , not to mention a stereo stand .
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I personally like the traditional bed rail fasteners. Routing out the pocket isn't that hard to do.


As for the festool solution, That makes for some expensive RTA furniture.... plus each of the components is sold in packs of 32 or 50 on the weblink I found.

You could do a pair of floating tenons and a cam RTA bolt for $3 a joint with the tools you already have.

Look forward to seeing which route you go on your bed project. The last bed I built was a platform bed, so I avoided the dilemma all together.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

kp91 said:


> I personally like the traditional bed rail fasteners. Routing out the pocket isn't that hard to do.
> 
> 
> As for the festool solution, That makes for some expensive RTA furniture.... plus each of the components is sold in packs of 32 or 50 on the weblink I found.
> ...


You normally only use one connector with glued 2 dominos.

You’re looking at 2.50 cents per a connector Canadian and 40 cents for the regular 14 mm dominos. You’re averaging $3 dollars a joint in Canadian dollars with Festool’s solution. 

You’d be at $5.25 per a joint if you use 2 connectors and one regular domino. Overall all it’s not bad when compared to other joints that would take 5- 10 times longer to make. 

The Rockler solution is a day’s worth of labor factor in the fine tuning required to make their solution work. Rockler’s solution relies on small screws. Their bed connectors are not really practical for anything beyond a kids bed.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Fasteners? Don' need no steenkin' fasteners.
I prefer either one of these.
 https://mebel-sam.net.ua/novosti/fanernyj-karkas-dlya-krovati-ot-dmitriya-drozdova


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

JOAT said:


> Fasteners? Don' need no steenkin' fasteners.
> I prefer either one of these.
> https://mebel-sam.net.ua/novosti/fanernyj-karkas-dlya-krovati-ot-dmitriya-drozdova https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLaLtprAZPU


I want to copy the design from the Fredrick by Rove Furniture expect my version would be made out of Hardwood rather than veneered particle board. I love the simple clean lines and the bright colours to a life to a bedroom.

https://www.roveconcepts.com/kure_fredrik-bed.html


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Steven , I'm really liking that . I think the night stands are a pretty neat idea to . Would need a bigger house than mine though.
I like the minimalist look also


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Steven , I'm really liking that . I think the night stands are a pretty neat idea to . Would need a bigger house than mine though.
> I like the minimalist look also


I would change the design of the stands to accommodate storage. 

I have to do my home work to see what wood I would have to choose to copy their color and grain texture. 

Elm is not easy to come by in Canada.

I think you’d have to look at white ash or Winged Elm to reproduce the dramatic grain color.

The domino system would make assembling a queen version of this bed design a breeze.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Steven Owen said:


> I want to copy the design from the Fredrick by Rove Furniture expect my version would be made out of Hardwood rather than veneered particle board. I love the simple clean lines and the bright colours to a life to a bedroom.


It's nice, but I ran across this bed long ago, and this is what I would copy, if I were going to make a bed. I'd take some ideas from the two links I posted, but I like this bed, a lot. From here: http://www.odinsvolk.ca/dragon.htm


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

My plan for the Walnut lumber I acquired recently is also a heirloom bedroom set. I want to replicate a series from the George Washington Mount Vernon collection made by Durham Furniture. I saw these in a furniture store and found them really attractive, they are made from Maple but I'm sure they would still look good in Walnut.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

Danman1957 said:


> My plan for the Walnut lumber I acquired recently is also a heirloom bedroom set. I want to replicate a series from the George Washington Mount Vernon collection made by Durham Furniture. I saw these in a furniture store and found them really attractive, they are made from Maple but I'm sure they would still look good in Walnut.


I’m just happy to see companies like Festool and others thinking out of the box to design better hidden hardware. 

Walnut’s pretty and it ain’t cheap. The hidden hardware let’s the beauty of the walnut hardwood shine vs having caps and blots in areas where they’re clearly visible.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well Steven , you got me thinking its a festive Fe$tool time of year . I was going to buy one FesTool tool a year , so I bought the DF500 and the sustainer kit with the dominos and bits . 
More than likely, I won't use till next year , but it's still nice to add too my collection


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well Steven , you got me thinking its a festive Fe$tool time of year . I was going to buy one FesTool tool a year , so I bought the DF500 and the sustainer kit with the dominos and bits .
> More than likely, I won't use till next year , but it's still nice to add too my collection


I believe you have to have the DF700 for the Festool connectors. They haven’t released any DF500 versions yet.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Steven Owen said:


> I believe you have to have the DF700 for the Festool connectors. They haven’t released any DF500 versions yet.


Sheeesh , can't win lol . That makes total sense , as there a larger domino . To be honest , I didn't really like the size of 700 . 
Guess I'll just use the wooden ones for now


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Sheeesh , can't win lol . That makes total sense , as there a larger domino . To be honest , I didn't really like the size of 700 .
> Guess I'll just use the wooden ones for now


I’m pretty sure Festool will make DF 500 versions eventually. 

They love selling add-on’s. Festool is one of the few companies that sells add-on’s for their add-on’s that are engineered to make you make you buy more add-on’s because one add-on won’t work unless you buy the other add-on.

Boy that was a mouthful. Welcome to the world of Festool.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I could always buy the 700 next . They both serve there purpose , as the 700 doesn't do some of the smaller sizes . 
I have to pay this one off first though lol . There are FesTool reps coming into town in Oct , so I could ask them about up and coming products


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well I could always buy the 700 next . They both serve there purpose , as the 700 doesn't do some of the smaller sizes .
> I have to pay this one off first though lol . There are FesTool reps coming into town in Oct , so I could ask them about up and coming products


You can buy the Seneca bit to allow the 700 to use the DF500 bits. The DF700 is not well set-up to handle material thinner than 3/4 inches.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Steven Owen said:


> You can buy the Seneca bit to allow the 700 to use the DF500 bits. The DF700 is not well set-up to handle material thinner than 3/4 inches.


Ya the 700 is a beast . I think I need both 
Thank god for credit


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Ya the 700 is a beast . I think I need both
> Thank god for credit


When you look at some of the various alternative for joining bed rails and table legs, Festool’s Connectors are a very clean and elegant solution by comparison.


----------

